# rochester tripower id help



## triplets (Apr 7, 2011)

The Hello i just recieved a 4 rochester tripower carbs for my 65 gto. The tags are missing in my research im finding nothing in how to id the carbs.2 of the carbs have numbers of7009094 one carb sas 7029683 and the other says 7011997.Can aneone help?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The carbs you listed were used before 1964 (57-63) on the b-body pontiacs,

THE CARBURETOR SHOP / Pontiac tripower specifications


----------



## triplets (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for that info 05 very helpfull. Im still searching for more info to no avail.Can the carbs work on my 65 intake?


----------



## chuckscars (Jan 10, 2021)

did you end up using the carb #7029683? I could trade a matching 7011997 so you have the correct ones.


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

That thread is about 10 years old


----------



## chuckscars (Jan 10, 2021)

Yes I know it was a long shot. I have a dozen carbs sitting around and thought I would ask about this one.


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Roger that chuck, worth a try here for sure🙂
Maybe start a brand new thread In selling And wanted area along with this one, it might drum up More replies make sure Tri-Power is in the header


----------



## chuckscars (Jan 10, 2021)

goog idea done.


----------

